# 2019 It's Started.



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

A guy named Tim Pfizer found 6 morels in North Alabama this morning. Photos posted on his facebook page, with date-stamped CVS receipt, and on the Alabama facebook mushroom page. They're here...


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm sorry. His name is Tim Pfitzer. The finds were someplace close to Birmingham.


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

eidolon said:


> I'm sorry. His name is Tim Pfitzer. The finds were someplace close to Birmingham.





eidolon said:


> A guy named Tim Pfizer found 6 morels in North Alabama this morning. Photos posted on his facebook page, with date-stamped CVS receipt, and on the Alabama facebook mushroom page. They're here...


He was in Montgomery at the time but there were some found the next in Shelby County so, they are working their way up.


----------

